# 'House' Designs His Own Subliminal Viral Marketing (pic)



## News Bot (Aug 28, 2009)

*Published On:* 28-Aug-09 02:20 PM
*Source Site:* digg
*Category:* Television

Hollywood Reporter - Snakes on a cane












*Go to digg Page*


----------

